# Ever dislocated your shoulder?



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, so a week ago I dislocated it and it's been a pain not to go back out. I'm not the type of person that can stay in one place long lol.

I'm just curious if anyone else has done this, or any other injury, and have had problems getting back to boarding. It's my first major injury ever and I'm just a bit worried about the possibilities of it coming out after its fully healed on the slopes. I don't recall the doctors saying that I tore anything but I think the ligaments or whatever just stretched? 

5 weeks till I'm fully back hopefully


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Ah man that sucks big time. First time out of the season I got a concussion but thats about it, hopefully you can get back to riding soon!


Double jointed shoulders ftw (Can dislocate them on command)


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I dislocated my left shoulder and tore my rotator cuff the first day of a four day snowboarding trip to Whistler my freshman year of college, I think it was January '01. I'd forgotten my goggles at home and bought a really cheap pair at the bottom of the slopes and given some fogginess, I couldn't see a thing. I was going full speed down to the bottom of the mountain for lunch and it was a bit slushy; I knew if I didn't get those goggles off I was going to eat it. I reach up with my left hand to lift them up to my forehead and right at that instant, I catch my front edge and slam into the ground on the front side of my upraised arm.

I took the next day off and for the 3rd and 4th day, I wrapped medical tape around my arm and the sling they gave me to strap it to my chest and I went boarding. Didn't make it worse, but it was a little reckless I'll admit.

I still haven't had surgery to repair the joint and between 2001 and 2005, it sublexed probably a good fifty or sixty times.


----------



## darko714 (Jan 17, 2009)

Shoulder dislocations are a common boarding injury.

In 2003 I was going full bore down an easy hill as it was getting dark. I had forgotten that there were a series of moguls at the bottom and didn't see them and went for the brakes but caught my toe side edge on one and flipped and cartwheeled. I dislocated my right shoulder. I was able to pop it back in at the lodge. But I packed it in for the day. It hurt for a couple of weeks then got better and I thought it was okay until I went to throw a snowball about a month later and oh. My. God. For a whole year I couldn't throw anything right handed. I finally had surgery in 2004 and it's been great ever since. I've even had a some hard crashes with no problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

tipsyfry said:


> Ah man that sucks big time. First time out of the season I got a concussion but thats about it, hopefully you can get back to riding soon!
> 
> 
> Double jointed shoulders ftw (Can dislocate them on command)


Ahhh well your lucky man haha, If only I could just have that



darko714 said:


> Shoulder dislocations are a common boarding injury.
> 
> In 2003 I was going full bore down an easy hill as it was getting dark. I had forgotten that there were a series of moguls at the bottom and didn't see them and went for the brakes but caught my toe side edge on one and flipped and cartwheeled. I dislocated my right shoulder. I was able to pop it back in at the lodge. But I packed it in for the day. It hurt for a couple of weeks then got better and I thought it was okay until I went to throw a snowball about a month later and oh. My. God. For a whole year I couldn't throw anything right handed. I finally had surgery in 2004 and it's been great ever since. I've even had a some hard crashes with no problem.


Thats exactly what I'm worried about and thats basically the same thing that's goin on with me right now. It's not feelin to bad right now but my fear of doing something when I think its healed and have it out again, I'll probably consider surgery... Good thing it was my left arm and I'm right handed lol (as i it here and type with one hand)


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

KiMoSabi said:


> Ahhh well your lucky man haha, If only I could just have that
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what I'm worried about and thats basically the same thing that's goin on with me right now. It's not feelin to bad right now but my fear of doing something when I think its healed and have it out again, I'll probably consider surgery... Good thing it was my left arm and I'm right handed lol (as i it here and type with one hand)


 Any numbness tingling down yotu tricep, forearm, fingers ? Shoulder injuries are a long physical rehab, especially if your in a sling. You need to do Physical Therapy ASAP, nothing big time to rehab jusr range of motion exercises. Consult to an ortho doc, with dislocated shoulders comes, rotator cuff injuries, Labrum tears, and in teh off chance Humeral head fractures. You shold at least have and x-ray, just because of the type of injury as well as have teh shoulder examined when some of teh swelling and soreness is not thier. Some Dr's will wait up to a few weeks and wait for teh inflamation to subside before conducting a total shoulder evaluation. ICE, ICE, ICE no more than 20 minutes at a time and make sure you have a barrier like a small thin towell between your ice bag and sking ( dont want to get frostbite), when you do Ice your shoulder ya it may hurt in one spot but make sure to cover tehentire shoulder front, top, side and back. Ice it as much as you can 20 minutes of ice 30 minutes off andyou can do it again. those range of motion exercises you can do finger walks stand abotu an arms length away from the wall put your injured arm out and use yoru finger tips to walk your arm up the wall, only go until you feel pain or discomfort then stop and walk them back down. Another range of mothion exercise is to lean forward let injured arm hang straight where the weight of your arm had it dangling, make small circular motions utiliizing yoru shoulder to to make teh circular motion. go clockwise, and counter clickwise. You can start 3-4 times a day. 
If your in a sling, you need to do these range of motion exercises, the longer your in a sling and not doing these the faster you lose range of motion and the longer it will get you to get it back. A good thing is to ICE it which numbs it and aids in making the range of motion exercises a little easier to tolerate. 
As for meds Tylenol and Motrin. Motrin is a non-steroidal antinflamatory which is good for yoru type of injury, the tylenol is a good pain meds. Take these only if your not allergic to them. ICE ICE ICE.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Take it easy as others have said.I dislocated mine about 4 years ago.I own my own construction company so down time was not an option. It took about 16 months for the pain to go away to where I did'nt think about it everyday.I think with the proper rest it would have been fine in a matter of months,but who knows:dunno:


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

hm1sfidc said:


> Any numbness tingling down yotu tricep, forearm, fingers ? Shoulder injuries are a long physical rehab, especially if your in a sling. You need to do Physical Therapy ASAP, nothing big time to rehab jusr range of motion exercises. Consult to an ortho doc, with dislocated shoulders comes, rotator cuff injuries, Labrum tears, and in teh off chance Humeral head fractures. You shold at least have and x-ray, just because of the type of injury as well as have teh shoulder examined when some of teh swelling and soreness is not thier. Some Dr's will wait up to a few weeks and wait for teh inflamation to subside before conducting a total shoulder evaluation. ICE, ICE, ICE no more than 20 minutes at a time and make sure you have a barrier like a small thin towell between your ice bag and sking ( dont want to get frostbite), when you do Ice your shoulder ya it may hurt in one spot but make sure to cover tehentire shoulder front, top, side and back. Ice it as much as you can 20 minutes of ice 30 minutes off andyou can do it again. those range of motion exercises you can do finger walks stand abotu an arms length away from the wall put your injured arm out and use yoru finger tips to walk your arm up the wall, only go until you feel pain or discomfort then stop and walk them back down. Another range of mothion exercise is to lean forward let injured arm hang straight where the weight of your arm had it dangling, make small circular motions utiliizing yoru shoulder to to make teh circular motion. go clockwise, and counter clickwise. You can start 3-4 times a day.
> If your in a sling, you need to do these range of motion exercises, the longer your in a sling and not doing these the faster you lose range of motion and the longer it will get you to get it back. A good thing is to ICE it which numbs it and aids in making the range of motion exercises a little easier to tolerate.
> As for meds Tylenol and Motrin. Motrin is a non-steroidal antinflamatory which is good for yoru type of injury, the tylenol is a good pain meds. Take these only if your not allergic to them. ICE ICE ICE.



Are you a PT... sure sounds like it


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Na man Independent Duty Corpsman in the Navy kinda like a PA.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

hm1sfidc said:


> Na man Independent Duty Corpsman in the Navy kinda like a PA.


ooo ok cool.. just asking bc im in my final year for PT school


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

i tore a tendon in my shoulder playing football my junior year and every time i wreck or fall backward hard it hurts pretty bad, sometimes it falls out, really hurts. i still board every weekend, if it falls out on the mountain have somebody stand behind you while you are sitting, wrap their arms around your chest but under your arms and lift you straight up. this will pull your shoulders up to your neck and should put your shoulder back into place. believe me it will hurt and probably draw tears to your eyes but you get used to it if it happens often. f

if the doctor said you haven't torn anything and nothing else is wrong then i wouldn't worry about it falling out again and i definately wouldn't let it keep you off the mountain. i've snowboarded every weekend since i tore the tendon in mine and i've only had it fall out twice, so if you've got nothing torn i wouldn't worry too much

oh, by the way i had to go through about 4 months of physical therapy, and the doctors keep telling me to get surgery but i play baseball for a college and can't afford the nine month recovery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

hm1sfidc said:


> Any numbness tingling down yotu tricep, forearm, fingers ? Shoulder injuries are a long physical rehab, especially if your in a sling. You need to do Physical Therapy ASAP, nothing big time to rehab jusr range of motion exercises. Consult to an ortho doc, with dislocated shoulders comes, rotator cuff injuries, Labrum tears, and in teh off chance Humeral head fractures. You shold at least have and x-ray, just because of the type of injury as well as have teh shoulder examined when some of teh swelling and soreness is not thier. Some Dr's will wait up to a few weeks and wait for teh inflamation to subside before conducting a total shoulder evaluation. ICE, ICE, ICE no more than 20 minutes at a time and make sure you have a barrier like a small thin towell between your ice bag and sking ( dont want to get frostbite), when you do Ice your shoulder ya it may hurt in one spot but make sure to cover tehentire shoulder front, top, side and back. Ice it as much as you can 20 minutes of ice 30 minutes off andyou can do it again. those range of motion exercises you can do finger walks stand abotu an arms length away from the wall put your injured arm out and use yoru finger tips to walk your arm up the wall, only go until you feel pain or discomfort then stop and walk them back down. Another range of mothion exercise is to lean forward let injured arm hang straight where the weight of your arm had it dangling, make small circular motions utiliizing yoru shoulder to to make teh circular motion. go clockwise, and counter clickwise. You can start 3-4 times a day.
> If your in a sling, you need to do these range of motion exercises, the longer your in a sling and not doing these the faster you lose range of motion and the longer it will get you to get it back. A good thing is to ICE it which numbs it and aids in making the range of motion exercises a little easier to tolerate.
> As for meds Tylenol and Motrin. Motrin is a non-steroidal antinflamatory which is good for yoru type of injury, the tylenol is a good pain meds. Take these only if your not allergic to them. ICE ICE ICE.


The only numness I have is up in my shoulder, my fingers are fine. Should I be doing physical Theropy so soon because I'm scheduled to go back and see a orthopedic 3 weeks from now. I'm in a sling that, kinda sucks, it wraps around my waist and hangs my arm off to the side of my body. Would moving it around this early effect it in a bad or good way?.. How does icing help??



jjdruffel said:


> i tore a tendon in my shoulder playing football my junior year and every time i wreck or fall backward hard it hurts pretty bad, sometimes it falls out, really hurts. i still board every weekend, if it falls out on the mountain have somebody stand behind you while you are sitting, wrap their arms around your chest but under your arms and lift you straight up. this will pull your shoulders up to your neck and should put your shoulder back into place. believe me it will hurt and probably draw tears to your eyes but you get used to it if it happens often. f
> 
> if the doctor said you haven't torn anything and nothing else is wrong then i wouldn't worry about it falling out again and i definately wouldn't let it keep you off the mountain. i've snowboarded every weekend since i tore the tendon in mine and i've only had it fall out twice, so if you've got nothing torn i wouldn't worry too much
> 
> oh, by the way i had to go through about 4 months of physical therapy, and the doctors keep telling me to get surgery but i play baseball for a college and can't afford the nine month recovery.


Thats pretty intense, I guess mine is a little less complicated then yours, so far haha. Does it hurt to throw the ball at all or is it your catching arm? Hopefully I don't have to pop it back in on the mountain but if I do, I'll make sure to try that ASAP haha


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

I dislocated my shoulder about 5 years ago at the gym. I was in a shoulder immobilizer sling for about 6 weeks and physical therapy after. Regularly did exercises to strengthen my shoulder since then. After getting a new job last year, I was rarely at the gym, probably weakening the muscles/tendons/ligaments. First day out that year, I wiped out, but dislocated my shoulder reaching back for my goggles. I was out half the season. This season I now wear this: Shoulder Stabilizers | FREE SHIPPING - DME−Direct.com .Have worn it everytime this season and no worries or problems it popping out. 

BTW, try and avoid surgery unless you really need it. Surgery can cause problems later in life.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

duuude i dislocated my left shoulder about 8 days ago, i rode the day after and again that weekend. its almost better (in terms of the pain being almost non existant) but im sitting this next week out (i fuckin snapped my new board and the warranty is gonna take a week or two to get me a new one) ill let it fully repair itself and then i'm going to start some therapy on it. i was told by a sports therapist to just do easy exercises with a rubber strip thing and easy mobility exercises (ive used them before for a torn rotator cuft about 5 years back.) keep in mind i am in pretty good shape and work out regularly. if you arent conditioned then your recovery time will definately be longer. take anti-inflamitory meds (motrin will do fine) and keep it rested until the pain subsides, then like i said, start to build the muscles back up. you should continue to work out as that shoulder will be more vounerable since it has popped out once already. anyways, get back on the board once youre better and dont let it intimidate you when you get back on the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Hopefully this injury won't be the beginning of a long painful saga like it was for me. Dislocated my shoulder sophomore year in high school. Have dislocated it at least ten times since then, playing soccer, skimboarding, rolling over in bed one time (with the g/f too...awkward situation). 

Dislocated it my first season boarding (last season) and twice this season, once in the beginning and once on Wednesday. Probably the most annoying non-serious injury to have IMO. The most recent event required my first trip to the hospital for this problem. Thankfully I was able to get it in there after some painkillers and help from the nurse.

My piece of advice for everyone who has shoulder problems: GET A SULLY STABILIZER. This brace is great and can be configured to what is most comfortable and offers the most support.

Made it most of the season without injury, the only reason it happened on Wednesday is because I didn't tighten it down enough.

Just chill for a few days until it doesn't hurt anymore. Varies from person to person. Just be aware when you fall; don't flail. TUCK! Good luck bud.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Not that it is in any way related to snowboarding, but my wife went to class with a girl who could dislocate her shoulder accidentally doing almost anything. She did it one morning brushing her hair. She also sneezed in class once and did it. Supposedly it hurts, hehe. I've never done it.


----------

